# Paper Mario: The Thousand Year Door 3D "leaked" discussion



## Hyoshido (Mar 26, 2015)

Here we go with another "leak" done on a crappy camera like usual, people are speculating and hoping this is real, however this is another one of those leaks with no gameplay whatsoever, Just the opening and a screenshot.

What are your thoughts? Would you want this to be real? If so, would you want it to be kept on the 3DS? Or in most obvious choices, Wii U? Perhaps for both consoles?

Otherwise I wouldn't get too overhyped of it being real, the user removed the video and not nintendo, which in most cases may just mean it was well edited, like that Rayman leak of sorts.

Anywho, discussion on Reddit: http://www.reddit.com/r/3DS/comments/30dd28/paper_mario_thousand_year_door_3d_leak/ original video is removed but GameXplain managed to snag a recording before it was taken down by the original user.


----------



## Byngo (Mar 26, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Here we go with another "leak" done on a crappy camera like usual, people are speculating and hoping this is real, however this is another one of those leaks with no gameplay whatsoever, Just the opening and a screenshot.
> 
> What are your thoughts? Would you want this to be real? If so, would you want it to be kept on the 3DS? Or in most obvious choices, Wii U? Perhaps for both consoles?
> 
> ...



I nearly died and went to heaven because I thought this was going to be about TTYD coming to the Wii U virtual console. :<

It's obviously fake but how I wish it was true!! I'd prefer it to be on the Wii U but I could settle with a TTYD revamp on the 3DS, just as long as I can play my fav game ever again after years of wishing my mom never sold my gamecube and TTYD copy without asking me. :x


----------



## Meliodas (Mar 26, 2015)

I would want it on Wii U. Though, honestly, I don't think it is real.


----------



## Cress (Mar 26, 2015)

Saw this on Twitter already, really unsure. Someone noted that there want an opening, just the title screen, while the original did have an opening scene. I also feel like if it was real, it'd be REALLY close to done if it was a already leaked. So I'm going with fake, but I just go with everything being fake.


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 26, 2015)

I want this to be real so bad...

This game is the best Mario RPG ever...oh how I wish it were real... ; ^ ;


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm not super hyped for it since I've never really played a Paper Mario game in general, I remember getting it on my Birthday on the same year it was released and well, I couldn't really enjoy it because I wasn't a big RPG guy back then so I gave it to my Brother on his Birthday, It's one of his favorite games so I told him about this leak and he was ever so surprised.

While I have my doubts for it being real, I thought I'd post it anyways since it's something I feel worth talking about.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Mar 26, 2015)

I would really like it if this speculated game turns out to be real. I enjoyed the original.
My favourite part of Paper Mario The Thousand Year Door was the battle against Rawk Hawk in Glitzville.


----------



## Nerd House (Mar 26, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> What are your thoughts? Would you want this to be real? If so, would you want it to be kept on the 3DS?



*My thoughts? HELL YEAH
Do I want it to be real? HELL YEAH
Keep on the 3DS? HELL YEAH


EDIT: Went through the reddit post, do you have any info on this?


Spoiler












*


----------



## Javocado (Mar 26, 2015)

I NEED THIS.
Like Natty, PMTTYD is my favorite game of all time.
I mistakenly let a pal borrow it and then they moved across the world on me keeping it rip.
But I can say I've beat the game like 20+ times and I would like to beat it many more times in 3D.
It looks fake as hell, but I would love for it to be true.
I'd prefer it on Wii U, but 3D is totally fine.
I just need this game in my life again, slick.


----------



## mynooka (Mar 26, 2015)

Never played Paper Mario (any of them) but my friend used to rave about Thousand Year Door.  I really hope this is true but I hope they don't put it exclusively on New 3DS if they do make it again.

Does anyone suggest playing the Paper Mario for Nintendo 64?  I see it's on Club Nintendo and I've thought about buying it but I'm not sure if I should or not.


----------



## Jake (Mar 26, 2015)

Never played it.
Sticker w/e was really boring, but I've heard good things about this one. If it's legit, no doubt will I pick it up. But after my experience from my first paper Mario game., whether or not this becomes real doesn't bother me coz idc atm


----------



## Javocado (Mar 26, 2015)

mynooka said:


> Never played Paper Mario (any of them) but my friend used to rave about Thousand Year Door.  I really hope this is true but I hope they don't put it exclusively on New 3DS if they do make it again.
> 
> Does anyone suggest playing the Paper Mario for Nintendo 64?  I see it's on Club Nintendo and I've thought about buying it but I'm not sure if I should or not.



Paper Mario 64 is very solid.
I'd get it.
TTYD is just a great improvement.


----------



## abby534534 (Mar 26, 2015)

I love this game SO MUCH. I've probably played it at least 6 times... I have only beat the pit of 100 trials once though. Man that was tough! 

Also, if it came out on 3DS, I'd probably buy it. Which is silly because I already have it for gamecube, but I just can't say no to (good) Paper Mario games!


----------



## RhinoK (Mar 26, 2015)

I saw this and almost cried because I love TTYD so much omfg I want to cry


----------



## Stevey Queen (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm not against it but mine on Gamecube still works perfectly. It's just not necessary. Like the Wind Waker remake. I'd rather them make a new Paper Mario game that played the same as TTYD because while Super Paper Mario and Sticker Star were great, they were completely different games that didn't feel like Paper Mario.


----------



## Bon Bonne (Mar 26, 2015)

aww man, that'd be kinda neat... buuuuuuut I don't think I'd want it on the 3DS. even though I somehow lost my GameCube game. I don't think it's necessary, either. I'd give anything for a new "proper" Paper Mario game, though. not that I didn't like SPM at first, but... meh.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 26, 2015)

http://iwataasks.nintendo.com/interviews/#/3ds/papermario/0/1

I mean it IS possible that since Sticker Star was originally a port of TTYD, Nintendo might have decided to go full-force with this?


----------



## Meliodas (Mar 26, 2015)

mynooka said:


> Never played Paper Mario (any of them) but my friend used to rave about Thousand Year Door.  I really hope this is true but I hope they don't put it exclusively on New 3DS if they do make it again.
> 
> Does anyone suggest playing the Paper Mario for Nintendo 64?  I see it's on Club Nintendo and I've thought about buying it but I'm not sure if I should or not.



It's a really great game! The only difference between paper mario and thousand year door is that in Paper Mario 64 not as good graphics and party members don't grow levels, but it's still a good game. Get it!


----------



## mynooka (Mar 26, 2015)

Meliodas said:


> It's a really great game! The only difference between paper mario and thousand year door is that in Paper Mario 64 not as good graphics and party members don't grow levels, but it's still a good game. Get it!



Thanks for the input!  I'm considering it, the only downside is I would have to buy a Wii Classic Controller since I only have the Wii U controllers.  Maybe I can get a cheap one on ebay lol


----------



## Tao (Mar 26, 2015)

I've never really had a chance to play the Paper Mario games.


As somebody that hasn't played them, I kind of wonder why Paper Mario 64 wouldn't be the first game they remake since it's the first one and probably the most outdated. On the other hand, I'm not sure whether you really need to play it or if the story 'continues' to TTYD.


As a whole though, I'm kind of getting sick of remakes. I would rather they create something new than rehash yet another old game. I mean, it might be illegal but there's still viable options for people who haven't played the games, especially ones with a visual style such as Paper Mario where it doesn't really age that badly.


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 26, 2015)

lord Thousand year door was one of my top games of all time... I can't think of too many other mario games in general that could top it for me... 
sooooo many good plot lines in it, awesome characters, and amazing replay-ability... I want to go find this right now, and if this or a similar/new paper mario dropped for Wii-u I would be game in a heartbeat


----------



## mynooka (Mar 26, 2015)

Tao said:


> As a whole though, I'm kind of getting sick of remakes. I would rather they create something new than rehash yet another old game. I mean, it might be illegal but there's still viable options for people who haven't played the games, especially ones with a visual style such as Paper Mario where it doesn't really age that badly.




I agree, but I'm guessing it's just a safer risk on their part, especially money wise.  Make something that will appeal to people's nostalgia instead of investing in new IP that might or might not flop.  

Though if I had a decent enough computer I would definitely emulate some of the older Paper Mario games.


----------



## Zigzag991 (Mar 26, 2015)

I'd prefer an entire new game, honestly. Unless they overhaul the game entirely and add new bosses or areas, I don't see it being too different.


----------



## Byngo (Mar 26, 2015)

Zigzag991 said:


> I'd prefer an entire new game, honestly. Unless they overhaul the game entirely and add new bosses or areas, I don't see it being too different.



I'd be on board for a new paper mario as long as Nintendo would promise to keep the new version true to the first two paper marios, otherwise I would expect another sticker star disaster that I would not care to purchase. :/


----------



## Tao (Mar 26, 2015)

mynooka said:


> Though if I had a decent enough computer I would definitely emulate some of the older Paper Mario games.



If you have a computer, chances are you can at least play the N64 one. With how useless my laptop is we may as well refer to it as a 'Potato', but it manages pretty fine with N64 games in general (dependent on the game).

Gamecube though? Nawwwh. It's like watching a slide show presentation. I was pushing like, 3fps maximum.


----------



## Amissapanda (Mar 27, 2015)

I've always wanted to play the game. I've seen an LP of it, but considering how much I loved Nintendo-style RPGs like _Super Mario RPG: Legend of the Seven Stars_, I'm sure TTYD would be right up my alley.

I'd love for this to happen, but it definitely looks fake from what they've shown. I'd be happy if they even put the option just into the Wii U E-shop, though. In fact, I think I'd prefer that, since then I could stream/LP it.


----------



## mynooka (Mar 27, 2015)

Tao said:


> If you have a computer, chances are you can at least play the N64 one. With how useless my laptop is we may as well refer to it as a 'Potato', but it manages pretty fine with N64 games in general (dependent on the game).
> 
> Gamecube though? Nawwwh. It's like watching a slide show presentation. I was pushing like, 3fps maximum.



Hmmm...

May have to "try" it out before considering the Club Nintendo one.  I'll look at what emulators are out there and give it a go this weekend!  :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

I don't think my graphics card is good enough.  I just have the Intel Integrated card and it seems like a lot people are saying it won't work well with the 3D graphics.

I'll still try it though.


----------



## Tao (Mar 27, 2015)

mynooka said:


> I don't think my graphics card is good enough.  I just have the Intel Integrated card and it seems like a lot people are saying it won't work well with the 3D graphics.
> 
> I'll still try it though.



If its free, it's worth trying.

My graphics card is a shoddy integrated one. It's pretty hit or miss on whether things will work with it, regardless of whether people say something will/won't. I find that 'just give it a go' works best since there's a lot of games/software that 'shouldn't' work with my laptop that I find completely usable and visa versa.


----------



## mynooka (Mar 27, 2015)

Tao said:


> If its free, it's worth trying.
> 
> My graphics card is a shoddy integrated one. It's pretty hit or miss on whether things will work with it, regardless of whether people say something will/won't. I find that 'just give it a go' works best since there's a lot of games/software that 'shouldn't' work with my laptop that I find completely usable and visa versa.



Good point.  And maybe Paper Mario will work better since it's obviously more 2D, unlike most other N64 games.

I know I was having an issue with a DS emulator I tried a while back but it's worth giving a shot I suppose.


----------



## P.K. (Mar 27, 2015)

Ooooh man I can only wish this can be true. I wouldn't mind if it's on Wii U or 3ds. I just really miss playing this game a lot. It was one of my favorite gamecube games until my cousin hid the disk and it's still nowhere to be found.
Chances of this being true are very unlikely but I would buy the heck out of it.
I remember being annoyed while fighting the Smorg boss on top of the train as a kid.


----------



## lars708 (Mar 27, 2015)

I have the original Paper Mario The Thousand Year Door (Happens to be extremely rare in Europe so i am kind of proud of it xD) so i do not really care about a remake, i think that the GameCube controller would also be a better way to play that game, just like people prefer the GameCube controller for Smash Bros. (I do not really like the GameCube controller for Smash Bros. though, i am extremely bad if i play with the GameCube controller xD)


----------



## lazuli (Mar 27, 2015)

mynooka said:


> I know I was having an issue with a DS emulator I tried a while back but it's worth giving a shot I suppose.



excuse my asking but what ds emulator??? ive tried desmume on my netbook but it kept lagging with simple games, non 3d games like aa. i tried no$gba and it works much better (plus it runs gba games faster than vba for me)

=

i vageuly remember playing ttyd like 5 years ago, when my brother still had his old gamecube (he left it with a friend to hold and never gave it back, he thinks they sold it or somethin)


----------



## Javocado (Mar 27, 2015)

rip
2good2btru


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 27, 2015)

In conclusion: **** these fakers.


----------



## Xita (Mar 27, 2015)

Knew it was too good to be true so I didn't get my hopes up.


----------



## Javocado (Mar 27, 2015)

wish i could collect all 7 crystal stars irl and use supernova on the leaker
lil turd
:''(


----------



## Silversea (Mar 27, 2015)

Please no Wii U I want a portable Paper Mario that isn't crappy Sticker Star.

I would be happy if they did this, but at the same time I'd also like a TTYD 2 better since I've played TTYD to death so many times.


----------



## lars708 (Mar 27, 2015)

Why does no one like Paper Mario: Sticker Star? I think it is a great game! Sure it is not as good as Paper Mario The Thousand Year Door but i had some great times with the game and i really enjoyed it!


----------



## Silversea (Mar 27, 2015)

lars708 said:


> Why does no one like Paper Mario: Sticker Star? I think it is a great game! Sure it is not as good as Paper Mario The Thousand Year Door but i had some great times with the game and i really enjoyed it!



It is because it uses the title of "Paper Mario" and thus we all expect a Paper Mario game. It has its qualities in itself, but it is not a Paper Mario game.


----------



## mynooka (Mar 27, 2015)

computertrash said:


> excuse my asking but what ds emulator??? ive tried desmume on my netbook but it kept lagging with simple games, non 3d games like aa. i tried no$gba and it works much better (plus it runs gba games faster than vba for me)
> 
> =
> 
> i vageuly remember playing ttyd like 5 years ago, when my brother still had his old gamecube (he left it with a friend to hold and never gave it back, he thinks they sold it or somethin)



It was several years ago, but I think I tried running Mario Kart DS on DeSmuME.  I think the screen would freeze and only the music would keep going, but I don't quite remember.  That was the only game I tried so it might work better with non-3d type games, I'm not sure.  I just know MK DS wasn't working very well for me.


----------



## lars708 (Mar 27, 2015)

Silversea said:


> It is because it uses the title of "Paper Mario" and thus we all expect a Paper Mario game. It has its qualities in itself, but it is not a Paper Mario game.



Lol it is a Paper Mario game when the developers say so, you just no not like it, that's okay but it still is a Paper Mario game.


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 27, 2015)

lars708 said:


> Lol it is a Paper Mario game when the developers say so, you just no not like it, that's okay but it still is a Paper Mario game.


While it might just be a random Mario game with "Paper Mario" slapped onto it, it doesn't feel like a proper sequel in the series, They pretty much removed everything the original Paper Mario's had.


----------



## lars708 (Mar 27, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> While it might just be a random Mario game with "Paper Mario" slapped onto it, it doesn't feel like a proper sequel in the series, They pretty much removed everything the original Paper Mario's had.



Well it feels more like a paper mario game than Super Paper Mario in my opinion...

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also it is not random, this is a Paper Mario game which really did its best to make it actually as much '''Paper'' as possible.

- - - Post Merge - - -

This might be the game that gives the best ''Paper'' feel and changes in the gameplay does not make it entirely different, it is still really similar to older installments in several ways.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Mar 27, 2015)

I hope that this game (if real) is made for the New Nintendo 3DS and Nintendo create actual Paper Mario character amiibo figures.
I will try and collect every single figure if that happened.


----------



## lars708 (Mar 27, 2015)

JasonBurrows said:


> I hope that this game (if real) is made for the New Nintendo 3DS and Nintendo create actual Paper Mario character amiibo figures.
> I will try and collect every single figure if that happened.



It isn't real, check the previous page.


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 27, 2015)

lars708 said:


> -Snip-


Why you had to post 3 times, I don't know, just edit the message in future.

And uh, no? Sticker Star has a system that works like the original Mario bros, that kills of the whole Paper Mario RPG element the others have, you can't even level up in Sticker Star, It's pathetic!

It's just a Mario title that Nintendo slapped onto the Paper Mario series, if it wasn't a Paper Mario game and a separate Mario game in general, might've been respected more, but slapping it onto a well known RPG franchise Nintendo had going, it kinda kills it really.

But I know I'm going to get "YEAH BUT IT'S PAPER MARIO ANYWAYS >: (" so why am I even bothering.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 27, 2015)

even being fake, this needs to actually happen


I'd love to revisit one of my favorite GameCube games and RPGs period

plus it'd be a pretty good way to gauge interest for an actual new Paper Mario RPG


----------



## Javocado (Mar 27, 2015)

lol did sticker star even happen


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 27, 2015)

Javocado said:


> lol did sticker star even happen



as in be released?

yeah, and iirc it kinda flopped?


----------



## JasonBurrows (Mar 27, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> as in be released?
> 
> yeah, and iirc it kinda flopped?


It would have been alright with amiibo support. Amiibo are the future.

The Nintendo NX is going to be officially known as the Nintendo Wiimiibo.
It will feature a NFC reader and your games can be accessed with certain amiibo as these special amiibo will act like the memory cards that the Nintendo Gamecube had.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 27, 2015)

JasonBurrows said:


> as these special amiibo will act like the memory cards that the Nintendo Gamecube had.



Animal Crossing amiibos

every Amiibo has enough memory storage to create and save its own town


this is the key to infinite profits Nintendo. thank me later


----------



## JasonBurrows (Mar 27, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> Animal Crossing amiibos
> 
> every Amiibo has enough memory storage to create and save its own town
> 
> ...


Imagine being able to save your favourite villagers to amiibo so that you can just reset them if they decide to leave... the only bad thing about that is there would be 333 amiibo figures... :/


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 27, 2015)

JasonBurrows said:


> Imagine being able to save your favourite villagers to amiibo so that you can just reset them if they decide to leave... the only bad thing about that is there would be 333 amiibo figures... :/



I almost imagine if that happened, they might be something like half-scale figures released in packages of like 3-5 figures per


----------



## JasonBurrows (Mar 27, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> I almost imagine if that happened, they might be something like half-scale figures released in packages of like 3-5 figures per


What about NFC trading cards and you could trade with your friends and that is the way that villagers will move in or out of your village. You would also need to be able to state where villagers can move to prevent destruction to your flowers etc.


----------



## lars708 (Mar 27, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Why you had to post 3 times, I don't know, just edit the message in future.
> 
> And uh, no? Sticker Star has a system that works like the original Mario bros, that kills of the whole Paper Mario RPG element the others have, you can't even level up in Sticker Star, It's pathetic!
> 
> ...



Nooo i understand you completely! But i just think you should accept it xD


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 27, 2015)

Guys, can you keep that Amiibo talk in the Amiibo thread please? dropping off topic here.


----------



## lars708 (Mar 27, 2015)

By the way the post merge thing made one post of all my posts and editing is not really that easy for me on a tablet... So i'm sorry, why do you care about that anyway?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 27, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Guys, can you keep that Amiibo talk in the Amiibo thread please? dropping off topic here.



your name isn't blue or red you don't tell me what to do


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 27, 2015)

Geez, I asked nicely lol, don't need to be an arse about it.


----------



## Caius (Mar 27, 2015)

Stay on topic.


----------



## m12 (Mar 27, 2015)

So it's confirmed fake.

http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/997614-nintendo-3ds/71485016?page=15

We can close the thread now.


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 27, 2015)

Yeah, Javocado posted a link to the video of who made the leak confirming it was fake few pages back.

I dunno about closing, I could edit it into a thread about a discussion of what a TTYD remake could bring to the table if it's ever to happen in the future.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 28, 2015)

Javocado said:


> rip
> 2good2btru



yeah figured

can we stop with the fake leaks now


----------

